# A Quick Hello...



## Negative Creep (Apr 5, 2007)

....to everyone here. Decided it was finally time to join an aircraft forum and this seems like a good place to start! I've always had an interest in military history, especially British and American WW2 and early Korean era. I'm a uni student hoping to do my dissertation on something to do with air power, and also means I've got a lot of free time on my hands. I make scale models, mostly 1:72 WW2 and 1:24 cars, and aside from that am into cars, movies and football. So hi!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 5, 2007)

Please read the rules and browse our beloved board, read the older threads, use the search button, and take everything with a grain of salt...

Negative Creep is an oooolllllddddd Nirvana song.... Is that the reason for ur name???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2007)

Hallo !!!
Nice to read you there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello and welcome from down under!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello from the Right Coast of the US.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2007)

Howdy, welcome mate


----------

